# Bramham update



## Custard Cream (8 June 2012)

Mounted games and tomorrows SJ cancelled, but according to facebook it's been dry for a while and they are full steam ahead planning for the CIC and CCI.


----------



## tinap (8 June 2012)

I read it as the pc showjumping cancelled or is it everything?


----------



## Custard Cream (8 June 2012)

Hmm I read it as pony club mounted games cancelled and tomorrows show jumping....sky news are saying the whole thing is off but I've not heard anything yet. We're hangin back before we leave just to see.


----------



## tinap (8 June 2012)

They've confirmed on FB its just pc jumoing cancelled, bs is still on


----------



## Super_starz (8 June 2012)

This message was on the UKSJ facebook page:

OFFICIAL FROM BRAMHAM All BS classes are running tomorrow - all Pony Club Jumping cancelled!


----------



## charlimouse (8 June 2012)

I walked the XC course this lunchtime and the ground looks pretty good IMO. It is muddy in the tradestand area, and the dressage arenas are a bit cut up (but no where near as bad as it has been at Badminton in previous years). There were a few showers this morning, but has been dry this afternoon with a drying wind. There is more rain forecast tonight and showers tomorrow, but looking at the ground I think it can take it, and there is a general feeling the weekend will go ahead. Only thing I would say is if you have acess to a 4x4 use it, as the parking is wet and muddy, and wear waterproof footwear!


----------



## Tannis (8 June 2012)

Can someone help please?  Entry on Saturday is usually higher price than Sunday but now that there is going to be xc on both days, does that mean Sunday entry is going to be higher price?  The website doesn't say anything but given the choice, the horses I want to watch (CIC***) will be going xc on Sunday.  So given current information, I can watch the horses I want going xc on Sunday cheaper than if I go on Saturday to watch the CCI*** horses (Senior and U25).  Is that right?

(I know, I should have bought my tickets in advance and usually I do, but this year, life got in the way!)


----------



## Batgirl (8 June 2012)

I may be wrong but I don't think they can up the advertised price as people had already bought tickets and I think if you look on the website they are still the same. 

Ditto what Charlimouse said about the ground (I was also walking the course at lunchtime  ) did you see Ian Stark being interviewed at the coffin by H&C TV's Rudall wench


----------



## Custard Cream (8 June 2012)

We are here! Mammoth journey as traffic on A1 a nightmare but finally here. A couple of showers whilst setting up the awning but it's ok. Fingers crossed for the weekend.


----------



## milo'n'molly (9 June 2012)

What's it looking like? Picnic and wellies packed trying to decide if to go or not


----------



## Custard Cream (9 June 2012)

It's fine. Actually was sunny this morning. Blue skies and cloud, bit of a breeze but ground is good. Def wellies for the trade stands but it's going to be a great day! First horse on course at 10am and we are in position by our fence debating on whether I need a wee before we start....


----------



## DarkHorseB (9 June 2012)

Thanks for the update!
May come along tomorrow. Let us know what fence you are on - did you say the water?


----------



## Custard Cream (9 June 2012)

Yes, 19AB first water element


----------



## angelish (9 June 2012)

Hi will I get a fiesta in/out the car parks ?  

Fingers crossed no more rain


----------



## Super_starz (9 June 2012)

Is the ***xc on tomorrow as well? I might have a drive down if it is?


----------



## DarkHorseB (9 June 2012)

Super_starz said:



			Is the ***xc on tomorrow as well? I might have a drive down if it is?
		
Click to expand...

The CIC *** Xc is on so Opposition Buzz, Avebury & Lenamore etc


----------



## teapot (9 June 2012)

Keep an eye on the CIC results though as so far, no-one will be running tomorrow...


----------



## DarkHorseB (9 June 2012)

teapot said:



			Keep an eye on the CIC results though as so far, no-one will be running tomorrow...
		
Click to expand...


What do you mean?


----------



## teapot (9 June 2012)

Am assuming they're sj today? If so, the first 8 have withdrawn ....

http://www.bdwp.co.uk/bra/12/ (click on the CIC tab)


----------



## teapot (9 June 2012)

Very very few clears sj according to twitter in the CIC


----------



## DarkHorseB (9 June 2012)

teapot said:



			Am assuming they're sj today? If so, the first 8 have withdrawn ....

http://www.bdwp.co.uk/bra/12/ (click on the CIC tab)
		
Click to expand...

No they aren't the first 8 - 3 of them WD before dressage and 3 more WD before SJ by looks of it.
Will keep an eye on it though!


----------



## teapot (9 June 2012)

Hope NW and Inde are ok - horse ambulance reportedly heading to them - fell at the last


----------



## christine48 (9 June 2012)

I'd imagine some of the potential Olympic horses will withdraw.


----------



## teapot (9 June 2012)

Both NW and Inde ok - phew


----------



## DorothyJ (9 June 2012)

WFP leading after the XC on Chilli Morning in the CCI*** with a fence in hand. What a fabulous performance given how new the partnership is.  But for the fact that he has other rides to choose from, could he have been considered for the olympic team with this horse?


----------



## Custard Cream (9 June 2012)

An eventful day so far, with some sad news. Currently half way through the under 25s and running half an hour behind.


----------



## YorkshireLady (9 June 2012)

heard that some sad news though not what


----------



## teapot (9 June 2012)

Dorothy - it depends on whether they registered him as an Olympic horse (they have to be registered I think or something like that anyway)

Doesn't sound good whatever it is


----------



## Mistatiger (9 June 2012)

What sad news????


----------



## DarkHorseB (9 June 2012)

Oh no re the sad news - never nice to hear

Heard Lenamore SJ clear and Miners Frolic 3 down SJ in CIC


----------



## Mistatiger (9 June 2012)

What flipping sad news???


----------



## DarkHorseB (9 June 2012)

Mistatiger said:



			What flipping sad news???
		
Click to expand...

No idea either. There were a few falls XC I think


----------



## teapot (9 June 2012)

The only thing I've seen on twitter is that they're awaiting news on Clea Phillips' Lead the Way...


----------



## Custard Cream (9 June 2012)

Clea Phillipps horse pts at the water at fence 14. Cracked it's stifles on the way in.


----------



## DarkHorseB (9 June 2012)

Custard Cream said:



			Clea Phillipps horse pts at the water at fence 14. Cracked it's stifles on the way in.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I was hoping it wasn't that  Love that horse 
Thoughts to all connections


----------



## Mistatiger (9 June 2012)

Thanks Custard Cream, how awful for them, such a fab horse.


----------



## teapot (9 June 2012)




----------



## Custard Cream (9 June 2012)

Agreed  am posting invetween horses! Currently 8 left to go in the under 25s. Weather and ground have been perfect.


----------



## Custard Cream (9 June 2012)

Another faller. Not sure but think its Georgie Spence.


----------



## Kiribati_uk (9 June 2012)

So sad for Clea Lead the way was a legend RIP,
does anyone know if The Highland Prince is ok??


----------



## LEC (9 June 2012)

I loved that horse what a shame!


----------



## jrp204 (9 June 2012)

Has Lucy been with Simon Porloe?


----------



## teapot (9 June 2012)

They xc tomorrow jrp


----------



## pigsmight:) (9 June 2012)

Was it the coffin that lead the way was PTS? We saw the sheets go up and feared the worst, deepest sympathy to all his connections x


----------



## Kiribati_uk (9 June 2012)

pigsmight:) said:



			Was it the coffin that lead the way was PTS? We saw the sheets go up and feared the worst, deepest sympathy to all his connections x
		
Click to expand...

I heard it was the water, could be wrong tho


----------



## jrp204 (9 June 2012)

teapot said:



			They xc tomorrow jrp 

Click to expand...

Phew, thought something may have happened. Simon belongs to friends of ours, they are so excited, really hope he fulfils their dreams.


----------



## silu (9 June 2012)

Wonder when O2Y will be on posting about eventing being banned along with racing? Very sad to hear of a great horse loosing it's life. Remember seeing him winning at Auchinleck some years back. Condolences to all connections.


----------



## WeedySeaDragon (9 June 2012)

Just got home and didn't realise Lead the Way had been PTS, how awful 

Superb day otherwise though, I couldn't believe how good the ground was given the weather.


----------



## teapot (9 June 2012)

Eventing mag's just tweeted to say that Micheal Jackson's Jagganath fatally collapsed


----------



## hcm88 (9 June 2012)

So tragic about Lead the Way. He and Clea had such a fantastic record together and he truly was a brilliant horse.  condolences to all involved

Edit, just seen about Jagganath too. Desperately sad


----------



## glitterfuzz (9 June 2012)

A friend of mine was at the fence where Lead the way was PTS.  She said it didnt jump the ditch properly and ended up in it, snapped its legs but tried to carry on and collapsed  sad times


----------



## glitterfuzz (9 June 2012)

Mike Jackson's Jagganath has now also been lost, even though they completed the xc clear. Dont know whats happened


----------



## Custard Cream (9 June 2012)

It collapsed after the finish.


----------



## glitterfuzz (9 June 2012)

oh how sad, he was doing so well with him too.  I went to college with Mike and was so chufffed to see him in 8th after xc


----------



## eagleowl (9 June 2012)

such a sad day..... 2 horses lost today hopefully no more will be lost tomorrow xx


----------



## silu (9 June 2012)

From what I can gather it looks like 2 fatalities at Bramham so far and another day of x country to go when the ground will presumably be worse having already had a fair few over the x country course. Funny how these VERY regrettable deaths are not hitting the headlines as they would if it was The Grand National. Double standards? Yes of course The GN is the ultimate test but to get the time eventing at 3* is also pushing the boundaries as 1 of the fatalities did. Let's hope there are no more deaths and all the horses who completed today are fit to show jump tomorrow. Asking our horses for the supreme effort always carries huge risks, is it fair/logical just hone in on 1 very televised/ publicized event?


----------



## AutumnRose (9 June 2012)

According to updates on fb from Eventing magazine
'FEI Veterinary Delegate David Green said something medically went wrong with both horses and postmortems are likely to be carried out.'
 So not necessarily to do with ground/conditions.


----------



## glitterfuzz (9 June 2012)

I didnt think either sounded like ground conditions.  The friend that was standing at the fence where Lead the Way fell said that the horse sort of spooked while in the air over the ditch and landed wrong with its back legs in the ditch - kind of freak accident rather than due to ground.  Mike Jacksons horse collapsed after jumping clear inside the time so obvisouly had no issues with the ground/fences.  Just one of those things that happens with horses sometimes.  Unfortunate that theyre at the same event that also happens to be a high profile one


----------



## WeeBrown (9 June 2012)

We were surprised by how good the ground actually was and they are constantly going round patching any ground up that needed it, this tended to be take offs and landings.  We took our boots in case it was really bad but walked the whole course and didn't need them.  In fact, although the trade stands are quite muddy in places, some of the ground there is still o.k.


----------



## glitterfuzz (9 June 2012)

this has just been posted in the news section of H&H website

Sadly, two horses collapsed and died. Jagganath, clear inside the time at his first CCI*** for Michael Jackson, suffered fatal heart problems after the finish of the cross-country, and Clea Phillipps four-star campaigner Lead The Way died of suspected heart problems after jumping the first element of fence 17. 

Guess the sort of spook over the ditch was some kind of heart attack which explains why the horse didnt land


----------



## Custard Cream (9 June 2012)

Silu, where you actually at Bramham today? Have you seen the ground? The fence I was judging had over 100 horses go over it today and not once did I have to stamp any divets in. Both fatalities had nothing to do with the going and could have easily happened out hacking as round a XC course.


----------



## wildcard (9 June 2012)

I don't think the ground has much to do with these freak.accidents tbh I had a friends horse have a heartattack on a quiet hack out and resulted in its death. Unfortunately accidents and injuries happen at all levels, my heart goes out to all involved with both horses and hope they can find some.peace.from knowing they died doing what they loved and at the top of their game. Both truely amazing horses x.x.x


----------



## littlemisslauren (9 June 2012)

I was at Bramham today and considering the amount of rain there has been the ground is fantastic. We walked the whole course and the only boggy bits were the tradestands.

I was horrified by the amount of loose dogs today  In the time it took for us to walk to the course (It did take a while... some of those hills are steep!) there were 4 loose dogs on the course! 

So sad to hear of the two fatalities


----------



## flipthelid (9 June 2012)

Whilst it is nice to hear people offering condolences for the two horses lost, please consider how hard it is for the connections involved to see graphic details of incidents and misinformation about the causes of the fatalities posted on the forum.


----------



## flurrydor (9 June 2012)

Currently WFP and CM couldn't be considered for the Olympics. Both are qualified separately but not as a partnership.


----------



## yeeharider (9 June 2012)

are you on the wrong thread????


----------



## yeeharider (9 June 2012)

RIP both horses and condolences to all those involved


----------



## Custard Cream (10 June 2012)

Well, Sunday morning is here and it's dry and sunny. I only heard a smattering of rain overnight. Here's to an uneventful day.


----------

